# The Bold and The Classical



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi. Me wants to share with you my video made as a tribute to greatest classical composers. I think most of you will get the idea, at least if they know the greatest and most cult TV series ever.

Here you go:


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome!


----------

